# Super Gau für Blizzard In Asien



## Parasusu (14. Mai 2012)

In Asien ist der Super Gau für Blizzard eingetreten. Es können wohl die Käufer der Digital Version nicht spielen Sie bekommen immer Error 12-Keine Lizenz gefunden!
Quelle: English: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4926494400 
Quelle: Asiatisch: http://kr.battle.net/d3/ko/forum/topic/1380288015?page=1


----------



## Theopa (14. Mai 2012)

Ob in 20 Minuten das offizielle Forum zugespammt wird?


----------



## Parasusu (14. Mai 2012)

Theopa schrieb:


> Ob in 20 Minuten das offizielle Forum zugespammt wird?



wenn der fehler hier auch auftritt nein ... das bricht vorher zusammen!


----------



## Nexilein (15. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich versuche mich über Asien anzumelden, dann bekomme ich den Fehler auch :-)


----------



## Xelyna1990 (15. Mai 2012)

Super genau die meldung hab ich jetzt auch gekriegt...


----------



## Yumyko (15. Mai 2012)

wiederum der asia server is der einzigste der on is und die spielen können..


----------



## Sethek (15. Mai 2012)

Yumyko schrieb:


> wiederum der asia server is der *einzigste* der on is und die spielen können..



Da ist was dran. Der US-Server ist schon ziemlich einzig, da kann man lange suchen und wird trotzdem keinen finden, der genauso ist. Der EU-Server ist sogar noch einziger, da gibts noch viel mehr nur einen davon. Am einzigsten ist allerdings der Asia-Server, denn von dem gibts wirklich nur einen.

Sorry, "pet peeve" von mir


----------

